# Songs Written for Each Type



## Sciencing (Aug 30, 2018)

I'm not sure if these have come up around here before but I searched the artist's name in this section and found nothing (admittedly search seemed unwilling to go back very far), so I figured it was worth making a thread.

There is a music artist, Sleeping at Last, whose work I enjoy very much and who is in the process of creating a song for each Enneagram type - that's how I got back into Enneagram after an initial very bad first impression. So far he's up to type 6; here's 'One' as a starting point:






And the next four songs released so far under the spoiler:

* *























Six isn't on his channel yet (you can find it on Spotify and uploaded by other channels on Youtube) and in any case I can only post five videos.

His blog has a podcast for each song he releases where he goes into more depth about the choices he made while creating the songs.

So I'm wondering what everyone here, who has so much more experience with the Enneagram than I do, thinks of these songs? They were basically my first positive experience of the Enneagram and while it's obviously impossible to cram all of even the core principles of each type into a single song I think they're pretty tidy snapshots as an introduction. Does anyone here with a type between one and six (or higher if you're from the future and have looked for his later songs!) particularly relate with their type's song or another song? Personally despite probably being a 6w5 or a 5w6 I attached to 'One' most, but I thought they were pretty good to get the gist of what each type's about so I can start fitting the details in.


----------



## Lady of Clockwork (Dec 14, 2017)

I spent most of today listening to his podcasts, and I particularly enjoyed the enneatype 5 -- podcast and music.

Everything about the type 5 and 4 songs merge smoothly with the music I typically listen to, so if I did download them, they will fit into a playlist just fine.

Do I relate to the songs? I think so. I don't always look for relation, necessarily, but more for something that isn't too much of a distraction, something that blends well with my flow of thought, which both those songs provided. He could've been singing about intense sex, and I wouldn't have known.

I like his take on the enneagram, though. Anything that shows someone has spent time and effort and energy into something will intrigue me, whether I agree or not. There is a Christian pastor on YouTube who did the 9 enneatypes using biblical characters/stories, and I think he did a pretty amazing job depicting the enneagram, too.

Thanks for posting these. I wouldn't have found them otherwise.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Coldplay "The Scientist," Definitely a 5w6 song.

Led Zeppelin "Kashmir" too.


----------



## Sciencing (Aug 30, 2018)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Coldplay "The Scientist," Definitely a 5w6 song.
> 
> Led Zeppelin "Kashmir" too.


That's not quite what this thread is for XD Surprisingly I can't find one that _is_ for posting unintentional Enneagram-type-matching songs since 2013 though. But it's interesting you mention The Scientist - I've known and loved it for many years and I agree with your assessment 100%


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

Went for 5, was not dissapointed.

Surprisingly calm and introversive. Almost sounds like a trip in your mind (hard to explain).

Really enjoyed it.


----------



## Temizzle (May 14, 2017)

8 . . .


























Edit: Whoops, didn't read OP closely enough. I'll leave these here anyway lol


----------



## Froody Blue Gem (Nov 7, 2017)

9w8 with strong 8 wing:






Type 4: 






5w4 sx


----------



## bundleofraindrops (Feb 25, 2018)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Led Zeppelin "Kashmir" too.


Kashmir is the most obvious 7w8 song in existence.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

bundleofraindrops said:


> Kashmir is the most obvious 7w8 song in existence.


I would argue it is about the ultimate journey of enlightenment and seeking knowledge beyond knowledge, which would put it squarely in the realm of a 5. Of course, 5 has lines of connection to both 7 and 8, so...


----------



## bundleofraindrops (Feb 25, 2018)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I would argue it is about the ultimate journey of enlightenment and seeking knowledge beyond knowledge, which would put it squarely in the realm of a 5.


Plenty of ENTP 7s care about what you've posted especially if they have integrated.


----------



## Sciencing (Aug 30, 2018)

To (probably briefly) hijack this thread back to its original purpose, it was announced last night that _Seven_ will be released on the 12th and I'm pretty excited despite relating very little to the type personally. I feel like my understanding of and connection to 7, 8 and 9 has a bit of a hole compared to others and I'll be glad when the full set of songs is complete.


----------



## Sciencing (Aug 30, 2018)

_Seven_ is here!


----------



## Sciencing (Aug 30, 2018)

_Eight_ was release a few days ago and has set me off poking around at Enneagram again. I don't relate much with type Eight at all but I'm pleasantly surprised how much I like the song. In his podcast the artist said _Eight_ was intended to be played loud, which is not typical of his music.






Now just _Nine_ to go!


----------



## enneathusiast (Dec 15, 2012)

Here's a list of the Sleeping at Last Enneagram videos with lyrics and the podcasts.


----------



## Blue Wolf (Feb 8, 2019)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Coldplay "The Scientist," Definitely a 5w6 song.
> 
> Led Zeppelin "Kashmir" too.


I love both of those songs.


----------

